# New puppy owner.



## Charlie'sMommie (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello,

So I just adopted a Chi puppy in December 2010. When I picked him up he was a little shy at first, but he quickly came around. The breeder I adopted him from was feeding him Diamond puppy food which at the time I never heard of. So when I was doing my research on food and stuff I read some articles about a Diamond food recall it was like in 2005 I think, but it still scared me so I decided to switch his food. I switched him to Science Diet puppy small bites, but he barely eats it. He will eat the food for like a few seconds and then he will stop. I feed him the same time I feed my family: 7AM, 1PM, 6PM and he has plenty of water to drink. Because he isn't eating it much I some times give him raw chicken or cooked chicken and he loves it. Also I came across a pet food website that rates food into categories 1 being the worst and 6 being the best. Well Diamond food was in the 1 category and Science Diet was in the 3 category . So I've decided once again to change his diet :foxes15:. I found 3 brands that have the ingredients needed for my puppy. Orijen puppy, Artemis puppy,and Innova puppy food which are all in the 6 category. 



Orijen
A great food, Many different meats sources like chicken and turkey, no grains at all, but it is very high in protein(49%) which I don't think is suitable for my little Chi. 
Innova
Innova was a good food, but I've read that the company has sold to Proctor and Gamble(makers of Iams/Eukanuba). Enough said.
Artemis
Love that there is many meat ingredients, love that even though it has grains they are good grains like brown rice. The protein level of the food isn't too high it's around 29%. And as I was reading on recall pet food lists I haven't seen Artemis brand pet food on the list. 

So Artemis is the clear winner with me, but I'd like to know if anyone has tried the brand or is currently feeding the brand to their /chi.

PS Here is the website with the food analyzer: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

And the Amazon.com comment about Innova food:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Innova Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi science diet is actually in the 1 star...I recently changed from arden grange 3 star to orijen and my 3 chi,s love it....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Artemis is manufactured by the Diamond company. That would put it in the 'no' pile for me. Innova was bought out by Proctor and Gamble. The jury is still out on how things are going to be changed now that P&G holds the reins. Orijen is the clear winner in this group in my opinion.

You are right to ditch the Science Diet.

Most studies show that a high protein diet is beneficial and not a problem for most dogs. I do caution that all kibble should be moistened with water as it is very processed and it requires a lot of work for the dog/puppy to digest it efficiently.

If you are truly freaked out by protein levels, you could use Acana, which is made by Orijen but has fewer ingredients and lower protein. It is excellent.


----------



## Charlie'sMommie (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I still need to do some more homework I see. =)


----------

